# H&K P30 10-round magazines



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can buy the P30 with 10-round magazines in the box, or must you buy them separately? Are they even made?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tvphotog said:


> Are they even made?


 They are definitely made. The first part of your question I don't know.

HK VP9, P30 10 round Magazine

Buy Hechler & Koch Magazines Clips


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Just looked at CDNN SPORTS - CDNN Sports - Huge Savings on Guns and Magazines, they have the 10 round magazines in stock. I am not aware whether or not HK offers the P30 with the 10 round magazines, or not.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I live in hell---errr--Ct

I bought all of my H-K guns locally with 10 round magazines



try

slickguns.com


grabagun.com

gunbroker.com

for guns with 10 round mags

for just magazines:

top gun supply

wholesale hunters

gunbroker

or buds


good luck


----------

